# Game Thread: Friday Feb. 24 vs Hawks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

7:00 PM
FSNMW

Pacers 92
Hawks 90

Sorry for the lack of fanciness, but homework is destroying my weekend.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

its cool.. 
pacers 95
hawks 87


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Harrisson suspended.

97-88 Pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 97
Hawks 89


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse:...I forgot we had a game 2night or else I wouldn't of have made plans with my girl, but you know what, we staying home 2night ( I don't wanna go to the movies anyways), and we gonna watch this game, cause I still haven't gotten over last night's loss...

So I say...

PACERS110 Haws 85...

Don't let me down Indy..... :cheers: 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It's about to be tipoff...

Danny had 22 pts. 11 rebounds last time he was at home, so let's see what he can do tonight, but we really need team play if we plan on winning..


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Harrisson suspended




:curse: :curse:



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Baby Al with the first basket

A.J. responds...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

A.J.'s playing great as usual, but so is Joe Johnson..

15-11 Hawks...

Timeout Indy..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson is having another bad shooting night...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our perimeter and fast break defense sucks right now.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, this is embarrasing... Our defense and offense is so sloppy. 

AJ and Saras seem like the only guys who can score


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Playing real sloppy right now...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAOOOOOWWWW!!!!...

Dunk of the week F.J....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

What's going on with us, just letting everybody walk to the basket...

Playing horrid....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Peja hits a 3. Hopefully this will jumpstart us.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

No! Not AJ for Saras! At least bring him in for Freddie. Saras is dribbling anywhere he wants in there.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Let's hope they leave Harrington in Indiana..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Come on Indy!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Let's hope they leave Harrington in Indiana..




:whatever: ...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Peja on fire!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> No! Not AJ for Saras! At least bring him in for Freddie. Saras is dribbling anywhere he wants in there.


Eh, AJ's playing good.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

47-47 halftime...

We picked it up a lil at the end, hope it continues...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I miss John Edwards


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

hahaha CBS is strange:

IND 4:10 Shooting foul on Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> hahaha CBS is strange:
> 
> IND 4:10 Shooting foul on Jermaine O'Neal



:laugh:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

BTW where is Stephen Jackson?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie's a monster out there!

AJ's playing good too, just a few bad passes.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Freddie is blowing up tonight, we should be winning by more...but I'll take.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> BTW where is Stephen Jackson?


He injured his knee in the first half and won't return.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> He injured his knee in the first half and won't return.



That is just what we need


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Tinsley
Jackson
Croshere
O'neal
Harrison

Nice lineup wich can't play today :curse:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> He injured his knee in the first half and won't return.



How serious?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> How serious?


I don't think they ever said.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Come on Indy we can still pull this 1 off...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster!!!!

Great defense.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We win!...

I got faith!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice pass A.J.!!!!....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Al fouls out...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice Foster finish it off...


D.G.!!!!


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Did anyone else see Granger's tip on Foster's missed free throw? That was nice.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Still too close right now, we should be winning by alot more....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Nice Foster finish it off...
> 
> 
> D.G.!!!!
> ...



Granger!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Did anyone else see Granger's tip on Foster's missed free throw? That was nice.



Maybe the play of the game...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice pass from AJ to Granger, who gets hacked.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Still too close right now, we should be winning by alot more....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



No, but a win is a win and if we pull this out i'll gladly take it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The kid's simply amazing!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I must say, I've warmed up to AJ a little bit...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger with great defense on Johnson, but he scores. Foster blocks Childress's attempt at a game-tying basket!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster saves the day!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

NO TO'S!!!...


BLOCKED BY FOSTER!!!!...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

When did Foster learn how to shoot free throws?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jeff nearly seals the game with 2 FT's!

103-99 Pacers with 24.5 seconds left.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Clutch Jeff...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Now all we need is to take these gifts and hit em...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

God damn, we just can't get away from these Hawks.

Good thing we got Peja to shoot free throws, though. 

*knocks on wood*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> I must say, I've warmed up to AJ a little bit...



Welcome to my side...yes.....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Johnson scores, and Peja nearly misses two FT's. He made the 2nd.

Joe Johnson ties it at the buzzer! NOOO


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

****!!!

Wake up!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I can't believe that S....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Argh. ****ing pesky Hawks. Do they ever die?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Granger had a brain fart.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

OT?!?!? Wtf...why did you miss that FT peja?!? Damnit.

Get this done boys!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Damn how many points do they allow to score Johnson :curse:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It's Al Albert's fault. He jinxed Peja on that free throw.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We'll still win...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Argh. ****ing pesky Hawks. Do they ever die?



Tell me about it, I hate them when they play us, but I gotta give props to Baby Al. But damn that JJ.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> OT?!?!? Wtf...why did you miss that FT peja?!? Damnit.


Choker. He almost missed the second, also. I don't blame Granger for not guarding JJ the whole time. We needed to focus on the rebound.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ, move your feet.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

big three by johnson for the hawks to send it to OT


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What a great drive and layup by Freddie.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can't we stop that switch? Twice in a row? Foster can't guard Joe Johnson.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

OMG Johnson is killing us.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> What a great drive and layup by Freddie.


That makes 28 points for him. Huge game from Freddie. Let's not put it to waste.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****ing switch again! This is Reggie-esque. Peja answers! Take that!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Peja from waaaay down town!!


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

pege spots up for the big three to make it atl 110 pacers 109


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Peja for three!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We need this stop right here....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Peja needs to take it inside again like he was doing in the 4th.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

This un ****ing believable...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice take Freddie, and good job getting the foul.

He makes 1/2 free throws, though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Arena dead silent, and Jones still misses. His shot has been much worse this year.

113-110 Hawks with 1:15 left in OT.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The Hawks have 4 guys on the floor with 5 fouls...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can we please stop having Freddie run iso? I know he's great at it, but it didn't help matters against the Spurs. Freddie misses the 2nd, and Granger rebounds, but is rejected. ****ing Free Throws! They're free! Hit them!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Granger gets a good rebound, but gets blocked.

Then the Pacers force the Hawks to turn it over.

Timeout, 20 seconds, Pacers ball. 

Peja or Freddie?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Peja or Freddie?


Sarunas, but unfortunately, that won't happen.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Come one Freddie!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie at the line as Zaza fouls out. Freddie hits the first. And misses. What the **** was that? No fouls at all? What? ****!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foul???????

What The ****?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Did the Pistons refs do back-to-backers?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Why did I know Jones would miss that...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

How many layups will we miss on free attempts? DAMN!


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

what the hollly hell he was hacked hardcore wheres the call!!!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ivey misses both, but Josh Smith rebounds it, and is fouled. 1.6 seconds left. No timeouts. ****ing refs.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

way to go pollard.. miss that rebound


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

**** you Pollard


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

time out.. comeon peja!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Who the hell just pushed Peja?


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

way to go johnson.. throw it to no one


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Game over...

Pathetic loss...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Most memorable ball games my ***....

Damn refs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Another critical call for the refs here...


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

wooo.. one last chance!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

bad, bad, very bad game.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I hope the refs feel really, really guilty about this...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

3rd lose in a row against the Hawks, how **** is that possible.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

117-112 Hawks win

****

Pacers Fan- 47, but DQ'd
Auggie- 37, but DQ'd
Pacersthebest- 44, but DQ'd
Larry Legend- 43, but DQ'd
Pacerholic- 34, but DQ'd

Winner- Pacerholic


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I hope the refs feel really, really guilty about this...


replays clearly show like 3 fouls on that one play..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

"As far as my missing the two free throws at the end, that’s just basketball.”

- Peja


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Honestly...

I really feel not having JO made the most difference in this game...

I only got to watch the last quarter and OT... but the Hawks were carving up our D when our boys got more tired... they kept taking it to the hoop and getting many second chance points in the 4th...

and then Joe got hot...

and the rest was sad...

A lot of bad things happened for us to make us lose...

but I was really surprised at how well ATL was doing around the hoop...

I just feel JO could have kept them a little more honest in there...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> "As far as my missing the two free throws at the end, that’s just basketball.”
> 
> - Peja



And what did Jones say about choking yet again???...

Next time he's the last guy I want to see with the ball at the end of the game...

I got mad love for him and everything, but the fact he simply cannot be counted on to make FT's when the game is on the line...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I got mad love for him and everything, but the fact he simply cannot be counted on to make FT's when the game is on the line...


I don't get it. Last year, he was a much better shooter, both from FT and 3's. That line drive shot doesn't help, though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> That line drive shot doesn't help, though.



I hate it, it looks awful as soon as he touches the ball...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

second straight home loss vs hawk season.. lame..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> second straight home loss vs hawk season.. lame..


3 in a row against the Hawks, that's lame


----------

